# Schools in the Tacoma-Seatttle, WA Area?



## Leonard2099 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm interested in starting up Martial Arts again. I went to a TKDish school for about a year when I was a teenager and enjoyed the experience. I live right near the Narrows Bridge in Tacoma Washington and I've tried to do quite a bit of research on available schools in my area. I've narrowed the arts I'm interested in down to *Wing Chun*,* JKD*, and *Baguazhang*. So I'm looking at stuff with more of a Chinese flavor. As far as what I'm looking for in an art, I'd prefer at least _some_ application/contact, obviously I'm not looking for a hardcore BJJ gym but more than just forms. I really like Joint-Locking/Chin Na and Trapping and mostly compact movement as in Wing Chun.

As for schools, Tacoma is MUCH closer than Seattle for me (especially with traffic) but I know there are a lot of schools up in Seattle so I'd be willing to drive up there if there are some the match up with what I'm looking for. Here are the schools I've found so far after research around the net and in various forums. Some of this info is old so I have no idea who is still teaching and who isn't.

I would really appreciate any comments on any of the schools listed below or any other schools that I left out that teach Wing Chun, JKD, or Baguazhang.


*Wing Chun*

I'm interested in Wing Chun for several reasons: Bruce Lee of course. But also because it's compact and uses extensive trapping, both of which I like.

Non-Classical Gung Fu
Loc: Port Orchard/Seattle?
Jessie Glover is a well known and respected teacher for obvious reasons. But I can't seem to figure out if he's still teaching in the area. Wing Chun Worlds School Directory has him listed in Port Orchard, which isn't too far away from me. But I also heard he was teaching in Seattle. Anyone know his current teaching status and location?

Tsun Jo Wing Chun
Loc: Federal Way, Seattle
Couldn't really find any info on them past the website and Wing Chun Worlds School Directory blurb about their Seattle location and how they don't teach forms and are geared more towards application. Google says they have a school in Federal Way (which is closer to me than Seattle) but their website doesn't mention it. Anyone know anything about them?

Various Seattle Wing Chun Schools
Loc: Seattle
I won't list all the Wing Chun Schools in Seattle. There's a list at Wing Chun World, although I don't know how complete it is. If you guys know of some specifically good schools in Seattle I'd love to hear about them, though.


*JKD
* 
I've always wanted to learn JKD pretty much for the same reasons as everyone else. I'm primarily interested in JKD that retains Wing Chuns extensive trapping, and possibly chi sao and wood dummy work. And the more joint-locking the better. No interest in Kali/Escrima/Arnis, though.

Kelly Worden - Natural Spirit International
Loc: Tacoma, WA
I've heard good things about this guy. Anyone trained under him and know if he is still teaching in Tacoma? How's his JKD? 

NW Kali Academy
Loc: Federal Way
I've seen this school recommended in a few older threads. Anyone go here?

Lenderman Academy
Loc: Tacoma, WA
This school is huge and looks very commercial, but it might still be good. Anyone been here? I think they just do JKD concepts here not Jun Fan JKD, not sure.


*Baguazhang*

Baguazhang! The internal Chinese Martial Art based on The Book of Changes. Always wanted to learn this as it sounds very interesting and right up my ally in many ways. Schools near Tacoma seem to be scarce though. I'm not sure if any of these guys are still teaching. Would appreciate hearing from you guys if you know whether they are or not.

Glenn Wright
Tacoma, WA 98411
(206) 584-4647
Anyone know if he's teaching anymore? I think the contact information is outdated (the area code is 253 now and when I called no one answered.

Larry Walden
Shing-Yi Chuan of Washington
3806 Olympic Blvd. W.
Tacoma, WA 98466
(206) 564-6600
I think he might only teach Xing Yi and I can't find out if he's teaching anymore either. Anyone know?

Mark Hachey
Loc: Puyallup
I think he might be part of the YiliQuan group out that way. Not sure if he's still teaching Baguazhang.

YiliQuan
Loc: Puyallup
So this isn't exactly Baguazhang. Apparenlty YiliQuan takes some stuff from all the Chinese Internal Martial Arts including some Bagua forms. Anyway, I've read good things about them and they are closer than Seattle.

Zhang Jie
Loc: Seattle
One of the Baguazhang teachers in Seattle I see get mentioned a lot. Anyone here train or hear about him? I read he's more form oriented not teaching a lot of application.

Andew Dale
Loc: Seattle
Read good things about him on a few forums.

Frank Wong - Xingyi - Dao
Loc: Seattle
Supposedly teaches Bagua despite the school name. Dunno anything about him though.

Harrison Moretz - Taoist Studies Institute
Loc: Seattle
Teaches Bagua, Taji, and Chi Kung according the website. Dunno much else.


So what do you guys think? Anyone here been to any of these schools or heard anything about them, or know of any other schools I should be looking at?


----------



## blindsage (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm in Seattle, let me help you out here.



Leonard2099 said:


> Non-Classical Gung Fu
> Loc: Port Orchard/Seattle?
> Jessie Glover is a well known and respected teacher for obvious reasons. But I can't seem to figure out if he's still teaching in the area. Wing Chun Worlds School Directory has him listed in Port Orchard, which isn't too far away from me. But I also heard he was teaching in Seattle. Anyone know his current teaching status and location?


 
Jesse Glover is teaching in Seattle. He has a private group that meets somewhere in the International District. I train with people that are sort of loosely affiliated with his group, so I can probably find out their info for you. I believe this is their official website http://www.nonclassicalgungfu.com/, but it's not updated very often, and there's no contact info. I don't know anything about him teaching in Port Orchard.



> Tsun Jo Wing Chun
> Loc: Federal Way, Seattle
> Couldn't really find any info on them past the website and Wing Chun Worlds School Directory blurb about their Seattle location and how they don't teach forms and are geared more towards application. Google says they have a school in Federal Way (which is closer to me than Seattle) but their website doesn't mention it. Anyone know anything about them?


The founder of Tsun Jo was a student of James DeMile, the founder of Wing Chun Do, and former student of Bruce Lee (contemporary of Jesse Glover). Another style that is not really traditional Wing Chun, but early Bruce Lee material (with years of seperate evolution) and pre-JKD.  There are a lot of 'Wing Chun' schools in Seattle that are branched off from James DeMile's system.



> Various Seattle Wing Chun Schools
> Loc: Seattle
> I won't list all the Wing Chun Schools in Seattle. There's a list at Wing Chun World, although I don't know how complete it is. If you guys know of some specifically good schools in Seattle I'd love to hear about them, though.


One that I thoroughly recommend anybody interested in studying Wing Chun check out, http://www.sifujuliowingchun.com/, under Sifu Julio Ferrer. Phenomenal martial artist. He has two locations, one in downtown Seattle, and one in Renton.




> Kelly Worden - Natural Spirit International
> Loc: Tacoma, WA
> I've heard good things about this guy. Anyone trained under him and know if he is still teaching in Tacoma? How's his JKD?


Don't know anything personally, but have heard great things.



> NW Kali Academy
> Loc: Federal Way
> I've seen this school recommended in a few older threads. Anyone go here?


Can say much, though I believe I heard good things in the past.



> Lenderman Academy
> Loc: Tacoma, WA
> This school is huge and looks very commercial, but it might still be good. Anyone been here? I think they just do JKD concepts here not Jun Fan JKD, not sure.


Never heard of it.


I study Bagau in Seattle, so I may be able to find out about some of these teachers from my Sifu or others at my school if I don't know them.


> Glenn Wright
> Tacoma, WA 98411
> (206) 584-4647
> Anyone know if he's teaching anymore? I think the contact information is outdated (the area code is 253 now and when I called no one answered.


Never heard of him.



> Larry Walden
> Shing-Yi Chuan of Washington
> 3806 Olympic Blvd. W.
> Tacoma, WA 98466
> ...


Never heard of him either, though the name sounds vaguely familiar.



> Mark Hachey
> Loc: Puyallup
> I think he might be part of the YiliQuan group out that way. Not sure if he's still teaching Baguazhang.


Don't know.



> YiliQuan
> Loc: Puyallup
> So this isn't exactly Baguazhang. Apparenlty YiliQuan takes some stuff from all the Chinese Internal Martial Arts including some Bagua forms. Anyway, I've read good things about them and they are closer than Seattle.


Heard good things, but never seen or talked to any of them.



> Zhang Jie
> Loc: Seattle
> One of the Baguazhang teachers in Seattle I see get mentioned a lot. Anyone here train or hear about him? I read he's more form oriented not teaching a lot of application.


He is still teaching in Seattle (I believe private lessons only). He is one of my sifu's instructors. My understanding is that he is more form than application as well, although there is some.



> Andew Dale
> Loc: Seattle
> Read good things about him on a few forums.


My sifu, so I recommend him whole heartedly! LOL. I study Bagua and Xingyi with him. Classes are ongoing. Check out his website, www.wuji.com, and let me know if I can answer any additional details.



> Frank Wong - Xingyi - Dao
> Loc: Seattle
> Supposedly teaches Bagua despite the school name. Dunno anything about him though.


No idea.



> Harrison Moretz - Taoist Studies Institute
> Loc: Seattle
> Teaches Bagua, Taji, and Chi Kung according the website. Dunno much else.


Haven't trained with him myself but my sifu only has good things to say about him. Though he says Harrison is a bit more traditional in his teaching 'style' than my sifu.

That's what I got. Let me know if I can help you any further.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2010)

All I can say after reading that is I might just be in the wrong corner of the country


----------



## Leonard2099 (Feb 19, 2010)

blindsage said:
			
		

> School Info



Hey, a fellow Washingtonian! Thanks for the reply, Blindsage. Yeah I would definitely appreciate any contact info you could get for Jesse Glovers group and any possible Baguazhang guys in the Tacoma area.

So how long have you been doing Baguazhang up there in Seattle? You liking it? 

I'm looking at moving up there in maybe another 6 months to a year to go back to college at UW so it'll be a lot shorter trip to any schools up there when I'm more local.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 19, 2010)

Leonard2099 said:


> Hey, a fellow Washingtonian! Thanks for the reply, Blindsage. Yeah I would definitely appreciate any contact info you could get for Jesse Glovers group and any possible Baguazhang guys in the Tacoma area.


I will look into it for you, but it might be a little bit, my schedule is hectic next week and I won't be in class.  I'll ask around the following week.



> So how long have you been doing Baguazhang up there in Seattle? You liking it?


I've been doing it for just over a year, and I love it.  I have a background in other (mostly non-chinese, non-internal) MA and I really enjoy the depth of Sifu Dale's knowledge and skill, but he's a real 'you get out of it what you put into it' kind of teacher.  He's not going to push you, you have to push yourself, but the knowledge is there if you invest.  And there are some very experienced senior students as well who are great to work with.



> I'm looking at moving up there in maybe another 6 months to a year to go back to college at UW so it'll be a lot shorter trip to any schools up there when I'm more local.


That's great.  I did my B.A. at UW as well.  Let me know when you're up here and come and check out our school.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 19, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> All I can say after reading that is I might just be in the wrong corner of the country


There is a lot of good stuff up here, but it's kind of spread out, and you really have to know what your looking at to discern what's what.  And of course with IMA you really have to kind of dig to find it and then you kind of have to get lucky with the quality.  Andy's the real deal, but those who want to get punched in the face on a weekly basis look right past him.  To bad for them, more for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2010)

blindsage said:


> There is a lot of good stuff up here, but it's kind of spread out, and you really have to know what your looking at to discern what's what. And of course with IMA you really have to kind of dig to find it and then you kind of have to get lucky with the quality. Andy's the real deal, but those who want to get punched in the face on a weekly basis look right past him. To bad for them, more for me.


 
Yeah but that damn commute from NY to WA is a killer


----------



## blindsage (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok Leonard2099, I was back in class last night and it was a special open (free) session so people could come in and see what we do on those nights, and one of Jesse Glover's students came through.  I asked him what the deal is, and basically you have to know somebody.  The classed are private and you have to be introduced into them through somebody already involved.  So, if you're interested, you'll have to come up here and meet me so I can try to connect you to their group.  Probably the best I can do.  I may go myself check them out myself, but I haven't decided if or when for sure.

I haven't talk to my Sifu about Bagua in the Tacoma area, but I'll try to do that tonight.


----------



## Leonard2099 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok sounds good. I'll probably wait till I move up there for UW to try and hook up with Jesse's group but I'd love to hear from your Sifu if he knows of any BaGua teachers in Tacoma.


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2022)

abdulmai said:


> im located in tacoma ive been doing a short course with shaolintemple.com however i train alone regularly i would be interested in finding a training partner if your'e interested email me
> [Contact information removed per TOS]


Uh, the last post on this thread was from 12 years ago, unfortunately I think he has found someone by now.


----------

